# alarm install



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh, we know a similar post has been posted somewhere, but I did the search and couldn't find it.

I am new to installing crap in cars, but I decided to buy an alarm for my 240SX because a) it's a 1992 SE and b) it's the convertible model. I want to install it myself, and I read the instructions several times and me reading parts of it is like Kryptonite to Superman. Anyways, what I need help on is the following:

1.) A list of wires that run 12V besides the battery wires.

2.) Location of the parking light wires.

3.) Ignition wires accessible in the engine compartment

4.) Drilling a single hole in the inside of the compartment to secure alarm device.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.

-Bob

They don't call me insane for nothin'.


----------



## nismo240sx (Apr 15, 2004)

Well, i have installed several alarms in different cars. first for the power locks you will need to read the instructions since its different for every vehicle depending on what kind of switch it is (let me know i might be able to help). for your 12v constant: accessory would be a good choice. i have heard the fail safe ignition will be hard to do. i have not done that yet. i dont konw what kind of alarm you have so this is just a generic install. and for the alarm brain (the main box) has to be inside the car, to avoid moisture becuase it will F up your alarm. kick panel is where i normally put it. and i dont drill a hole i either use GOOD 2 sided tape,velcro, or zip ties, because its hard to drill in a small space. for drilling a hole to mount the siren, make sure its away from heat and mounted on a secure surface. and the shock sensor should also be. for the parking lights you can follow the wires from the light, and you only need to tap into one light because there all hook up in a sequence, you dont need to have a wire go to each parking light, choose only one. and i believe it is a brown wire, since the black is a ground. i would get a service manual to show you all the stock wires, and to remove certain parts. for a first timer you might want to get some help with someone who has does this. your gonna have some hell to go through to get all this to work. my first was an all nighter.
p.s. : those damn power locks get you everytime.
let me know whats up


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

*Update*

Here's the alarm update. I have installed the alarm. It works great. I hooked up the parking lights and it works like a charm. I still hafta get around to the other stuff needed. But it works...even in a closed garage and it hurts your ears like hell. Thanks for the help.


----------

